# Thanksgiving - November 25th



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

So Turkey Day is coming up & thought we could share our recipes.. I'm hosting this year for my husband's side, only 5 of us but not really looking forward to it since none of my side of relatives can make it :/...

But I thought to make things more fun we could have a recipe thread if other's want to share traditions & dishes, etc :roll:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I make this cherry upside down cake thing (have no idea what to actually call it) anyway it is very rich but taste so good

ingredients
1 can of cherry pie mix
1 box of vanilla cake mix
as much butter as needed lol
crushed pecans

how to make
poor the cherry pie mix in the pan 
dump the cake mix on top
cover the cake mix in butter makes sure it all has a decent but not to much butter covering the top of all the cake mix
sprinkle with the crushed nuts
put in the oven at 350 for about 20min or until the top looks crumbly 
take out let cool and eat it

easy cheap and yummy!!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Aireal said:


> I make this cherry upside down cake thing (have no idea what to actually call it) anyway it is very rich but taste so good
> 
> ingredients
> 1 can of cherry pie mix
> ...


 man that is the effing bomb. my cousin made this last year for one of the holidays & i am hooked!!!

ok so i make this corn casserole thingy that i could eat all myself lol

1 can of whole kernel corn
1 can of creamed corn
8oz sour cream
1 box jiffy mix
2 eggs
1/4 to 1/2 c butter
dash of sugar & pepper

mix all together, pour in greased or buttered pan for about 45 min on 350


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aireal said:


> I make this cherry upside down cake thing (have no idea what to actually call it) anyway it is very rich but taste so good
> 
> ingredients
> 1 can of cherry pie mix
> ...





duckyp0o77 said:


> man that is the effing bomb. my cousin made this last year for one of the holidays & i am hooked!!!
> 
> ok so i make this corn casserole thingy that i could eat all myself lol
> 
> ...


Both those sound delicious!! :roll:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

*watches* 
Heeheee....yummm...keep posting


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Reg dinner here. Turkey, Spiral Ham.. Pea and fruit salad..Yams...Breads... Pie... Hmm can't think of anything special Thanksgiving is one of the less planned out dinners of my year lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Besides all the normal things,I can tell you the southern way to go.

I fix some collard and mustard greens.We fry up some bacon before hand.Then take the bacon out and use the bacon grease to fry the greens in.Meanwhile I tear up the bacon and put chunks into the greens.Of course I'm seasoning them with pepper,seasoned salt,garlic salt/powder.
You have to make fried corn bread or biscuits to go with them.

There's plenty more.Like field peas and snaps,fried green tomatoes,stewed cabbage...... I could go on and on.Just let me know if you want the southern back woods recipes.Not really tempting I know,but darn are they tasty!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lisa... I'm with you there, especially with the seasoned greens and cornbread. Mmmmm! I just ate and that's makin me hungry all over again!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

My fav thanksgiving/christmas dish is my grandmas california salad its a family tradition and most outsiders? in laws lol usually turn there noses up until we convince them to try it, its like ambrosia.
a bag of mini colored marshmallows
2 cans [small} of mandarine oranges { they work best cause they peeled}
about 250ml of sour cream { small conainer}
1-2 cups of coconut flakes depending on how much you like it
a can of crushed pineapple DRAINED

mix everything together minus 1 can of the oranges use that last can to decorate the top , best if made the day before and let sit overnight in the fridge.
I usually make a double batch and use the med size sour cream its Definately my fams favorite dish we fight over the left overs


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

oww Thanksgiving is the day afta my Birthday lol..


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yummmmmmmmmmm. I usually just take recipes off the internet I don't have any special recipes... so people give me more! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Besides all the normal things,I can tell you the southern way to go.
> 
> I fix some collard and mustard greens.We fry up some bacon before hand.Then take the bacon out and use the bacon grease to fry the greens in.Meanwhile I tear up the bacon and put chunks into the greens.Of course I'm seasoning them with pepper,seasoned salt,garlic salt/powder.
> You have to make fried corn bread or biscuits to go with them.
> ...


Mmmm. Sounds delicious - can I stop by your house for thanksgiving 



angelbaby said:


> My fav thanksgiving/christmas dish is my grandmas california salad its a family tradition and most outsiders? in laws lol usually turn there noses up until we convince them to try it, its like ambrosia.
> a bag of mini colored marshmallows
> 2 cans [small} of mandarine oranges { they work best cause they peeled}
> about 250ml of sour cream { small conainer}
> ...


That sounds really good, my mom used to make something like that but with different fruits. Yours sounds better 



TheStunnah said:


> oww Thanksgiving is the day afta my Birthday lol..


Happy almost b-day



meganc66 said:


> Yummmmmmmmmmm. I usually just take recipes off the internet I don't have any special recipes... so people give me more! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


foodnetwork.com  Rachel Ray, Barefoot Contessa, Guilianna (i think her name is) & Paula Dean have some great recipes


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bobby Flay baby Bobby Flay!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Bobby Flay baby Bobby Flay!


lmao...my first thought was water boy..then was like, 'oh yeah'...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lisa... I'm with you there, especially with the seasoned greens and cornbread. Mmmmm! I just ate and that's makin me hungry all over again!


Yep yep Bev.You know how us southerners like to do things.


Lex's Guardian said:


> Mmmm. Sounds delicious - can I stop by your house for thanksgiving


Sure!The more people,the better!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> My fav thanksgiving/christmas dish is my grandmas california salad its a family tradition and most outsiders? in laws lol usually turn there noses up until we convince them to try it, its like ambrosia.
> a bag of mini colored marshmallows
> 2 cans [small} of mandarine oranges { they work best cause they peeled}
> about 250ml of sour cream { small conainer}
> ...


Thats a riot, this is our BBQ get together dish  We call is Ambrosia but no coconut. hmmm maybe I should try 

We always have typical meal, BUT Mashed Potatoes. Most people up here make rice, not mashed potatoes and I just think thats weird cause what do you do with the peas! but I guess they dont have peas they ahve corn with the rice. anyway...

this is my fav for turkey day and xmas. My grams LOVES (aww she and my grandpo died this year so its the first holiday without them, just made me sad) they love pearl onions, here is a way to get both so we are all happy:

1 10 oz. bag very small white pearl onions unpeeled
1 1/2 pounds small brussels sprouts, trimmed
3 TBS. ( or more) prepared white horseradish
2 tsps. all purpose flour
1/8 tsp. ground allspice
3/4 cup whipping cream
3 tbs. butter
1 tsp. chopped fresh thyme

Peel onions, leaving core intact. Cut brussels sprouts in half through root end. Cook onions in large pot of boiling salted water until tender, about 5 minutes. Using large strainer, transfer onions to bowl; set aside to cool. Return water to boil; add more salt. Add brussels sprouts and boil until just tender, about 6 minutes. Drain well; cool.(Can be prepared 1 day ahead. Combine vegetables in medium bowl, cover and chill.)

Whisk horseradish, flour, and allspice in small bowl to blend; whisk in whipping cream. Melt butter in heavy large skillet over medium heat. Add chopped thyme and stir for 30 seconds. Add vegetables to cream mixture and saute until heated through, and vegetables are coated, about 4 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper, adding more horseradish by 1/4 teaspoonfuls, if desired. Transfer vegetables to bowl. Garnish with thyme sprigs, if desired.

soo soooo yummy!!!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

This one always works (for me anyway).

Needed:

One half full 16oz MT. Dew bottle

Enough Rum to fill empty half of Dew bottle

Carefully add Rum into the Dew bottle, oh, don't spill any

Mix & place bottle in freezer to get really COLD

Remove from freezer & enjoy the mixture while wife is doing cooking

Repeat process during the day as needed :roll:

Enjoy your Turkey Day!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ames said:


> Thats a riot, this is our BBQ get together dish  We call is Ambrosia but no coconut. hmmm maybe I should try
> 
> We always have typical meal, BUT Mashed Potatoes. Most people up here make rice, not mashed potatoes and I just think thats weird cause what do you do with the peas! but I guess they dont have peas they ahve corn with the rice. anyway...
> 
> ...


Ambrosia, that's what my Mom used to call it... The other recipe sounds really yummy too



DMTWI said:


> This one always works (for me anyway).
> 
> Needed:
> 
> ...


That'll be my hubby, minus the liquor & add the code red mountain dew... Lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok so just learned this one and it is soooo good

Ingredients 

1 grand cracker pie crust
1 can of pumpkin
1 small tub of cool whip
1 8 oz thing of cream cheese
1 package of vanilla instant pudding
2 tablespoons of sugar

Ok so to make a home made pumpkin pie

Mix the pumpkin and pudding mix (do not make the pudding just mix it with the pumpkin) 

Line bottom of pie crust with mixture go about half way up

Place cream cheese in the microwave till soft (not liquid)

Once cream cheese is soft mix 2 table spoons of sugar with it
Take cream cheese sugar mix and mix with container of cool whip (best to make a divot in cool whip for less spillage) 

Take cool whip mixture and load on top of the pumpkin mix so that it is rounded at top

Place in the refrigerator overnight to set 

Eat the delicious goodness

Simple and yummy how I like it


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> This one always works (for me anyway).
> 
> Needed:
> 
> ...


I will definitley be following your recipe...thank you


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Mike Nice's cream cheese salsa dip extravaganza.

1. 8 oz bar of Philly cream cheese
2. med size glass jar of medium spice style salsa (or hot depending on how you roll)
3. ONE three cheese blend of your choice in the plastic zip style bags
(i always tend to go with one that has jack cheese for more umph)

spread the whole bar of cream cheese on the bottom of a square glass
microwavable dish (med size). then empty contents of salsa over the 
cream cheese, then add the three cheese mix on top. microwave on
high for about 3-5 mins...then let cool till top firms up alittle. usually
about 10-15 min's... and serve with your favorite salsa style chips.

the men in your lives will forever be grateful. =]
great for ball games with the guys too!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds good Padlock...i'm gonna have to try that out!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Padlock said:


> Mike Nice's cream cheese salsa dip extravaganza.
> 
> 1. 8 oz bar of Philly cream cheese
> 2. med size glass jar of medium spice style salsa (or hot depending on how you roll)
> ...


uhhh YUM!!! def will be saving that! thanks dude :woof:


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i stole it from my brothers ex-wife years ago...
it's as easy as it gets, and tastes like a million bucks.
i guarantee it will be completely gone before dinner starts.
so you may want to by two of each just in case.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Padlock said:


> i stole it from my brothers ex-wife years ago...
> it's as easy as it gets, and tastes like a million bucks.
> i guarantee it will be completely gone before dinner starts.
> so you may want to by two of each just in case.


one to keep at home and one to bring with you right


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

This is a recipe that always works for me:
Beer, preferably in bottles, and some of Candra's friends brownies (you know what I'm talking about Candra)
Pour beer into mouth and eat brownies until a permasmile occurs on your face.
And that's it folks! Caution: you may find that music, food, and just about everything else becomes very enjoyable


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aireal said:


> Ok so just learned this one and it is soooo good
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


I will definitely hafta try that - you go girl :goodpost:



Padlock said:


> Mike Nice's cream cheese salsa dip extravaganza.
> 
> 1. 8 oz bar of Philly cream cheese
> 2. med size glass jar of medium spice style salsa (or hot depending on how you roll)
> ...


That's actually very delicious, my husband or I make it for football:goodpost:... My hubby actually taught me how to make hehehe



Saint Francis said:


> This is a recipe that always works for me:
> Beer, preferably in bottles, and some of Candra's friends brownies (you know what I'm talking about Candra)
> Pour beer into mouth and eat brownies until a permasmile occurs on your face.
> And that's it folks! Caution: you may find that music, food, and just about everything else becomes very enjoyable


Lmao:rofl::goodpost:


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

did anyone try my salsa dip?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ok thanksgiving is over but this is the favorite dish for football sundays around here
Flintstone bread
1 round loaf of sour dough { cut a cirlce out the top and holow the inside save the circle to put back together and the bread inside for dipping}
block of creamcheese
package of bacon
med container of sour cream
a bunch of chives ( about a 1/2 -1 cup depending how u like it}
2 cups chedder cheese
dash of worscheshire sauce

cook the bacon tillcrispy and smash into small peices { in a baggie and roll with rolling pin works well}
beat cream cheese and sour cream together and then add teh chives, bacon , cheese and worschire sauce and mix well. stuff into the hollowed out bread and put the circle peice you cut out back ontop . wrap in foil well , and bake at 300 for 2 -3 hours . serve hot with bread or crackers to dip 

The guys lOOOve this , I think anything with bacon guys go crazy for lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> ok thanksgiving is over but this is the favorite dish for football sundays around here
> Flintstone bread
> 1 round loaf of sour dough { cut a cirlce out the top and holow the inside save the circle to put back together and the bread inside for dipping}
> block of creamcheese
> ...


That sounds delicious, I'm going to try that this weekend!! LoL you're so right about guys N bacon lmao.


----------

